# Anyone In So Cal Feel That Earthquake??



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wowzaaa!! It was a big one. Things were falling off my shelves. My bird is going crazy!!

It even scared me quite badly. I'm shaking.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh no! I hope everyone is alright. My brother lives in LA. Is that close to where you are?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh boy... they are saying a 5.8. That would have been a real ride. Glad things are still working...


Also glad we got out of Dodge when we did.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I am at work in SD and I felt it!!!!!! that was SOOO scary!! I couldnt imagine being right in LA


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Jul 29 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612899


> Oh no! I hope everyone is alright. My brother lives in LA. Is that close to where you are?[/B]



Yes, the news is saying several buildings in Los Angeles were "swaying" :huh: 

It originated in Chino Hills. It was a 5.8, with a 3.8 aftershock. 

So far no major damage.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... just seeing this on the news now! must have scared the bejeebers outta ya! So glad you and your 'gang' are OK!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My husband is in the Victorville area and didn't know 'til I called him and told him. First thing I thought about was Deb! Are you O.K. Baby Doll? :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My calculator fell off my desk and landed on poor Lulu's head. I was sitting at my desk, and 
things were falling off the shelves. I grabbed Lulu and took her downstairs, where there's not
much "stuff".

I've been trying to call my vet, but the phone lines are down, on his end.
According to the news, looks like his office was sitting on top of it.

Several people are being interviewed, and so many of them are saying their dog
started barking and going crazy several seconds before the quake.

Well, WTH, I have seven in my house, and not a peep out of them :HistericalSmiley: 

They did bark like crazy _while _it was going on. I said, "oh ya think"?? :smrofl: 

We're all fine. Just shoock up a bit.

Now there's another lady on the news, talking about _her _dog warning her, too.

I guess mine just aren't too bright ~ LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb, You can always express some humor even in the most scarey events! Love ya! LOL 
Guess LBB didn't 'see' this one comin' eh? 

Hope little LuLu is Ok!!! I looked on the map and see that you certainly were very close the center. Reports that I had seen so far ....many much further away and those people saying they lived with quakes all their lives and THIS one was caue to take notice!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, WTH, I have seven in my house, and not a peep out of them :HistericalSmiley: 

They did bark like crazy _while _it was going on. I said, "oh ya think"?? :smrofl: 



Maybe they just didn't want to scare ya. :hysteric: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They are now saying over 30 aftershocks! Up to 3.8. Who else is down there? Lina? Tami? I think Stacy is clear up by Bakersfield. B)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Jul 29 2008, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612938


> Guess LBB didn't 'see' this one comin' eh?[/B]


 :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612897


> Wowzaaa!! It was a big one. Things were falling off my shelves. My bird is going crazy!!
> 
> It even scared me quite badly. I'm shaking.[/B]



Someone posted about this over on the bulldog board. Said it freaked her bully out, but everyone was ok...thank goodness.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:w00t: 

Here I am .. woooaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was $#@%@$$ scarey .. omg ..

I was shaking and I think I started crying at the end of it ...

I was sitting upstairs at my computer desk and my youngest daughter was next to me .. we were looking at something online .. next thing you know - rattle, rumble, shake (it's worse when you are upstairs) ..

The dogs were next to us and started barking duhhh during it - I think they thought that someone was knocking on the front door .. 15 seconds of me holding Alexias hand and the dogs going ballistic .. it kinda stopped and then started all over again for another 15 seconds - Alexia is trying to tell me to go downstairs under a table (no way I am sitting under a heavy granite kitchen table .. I just sat there thinking .. ok - it's going to stop now .. (mind u I was fresh out the the tub and in a bath robe ...) ..

Then I grabbed both dogs and told Alexia to come downstairs NOW !!!!!!!!!!!! ..

I looked out at the pool - the water looked like ocean waves .. I look over at the hallway chandelier -it was swaying (and I wasn't even swinging on it) ... woohooo ...

Then we turn on the news and figured out where it was - real close to Deb - about 20 miles from us ..

Finally, I noticed a lovely photo frame that had fallen off the mantle and shattered the glass - I just took out all the broken glass and put it back .. that was the only damage besides my nerves..

Poor Alexia - she was terrified.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612941


> They are now saying over 30 aftershocks! Up to 3.8. Who else is down there? Lina? Tami? I think Stacy is clear up by Bakersfield. B)[/B]



A2Z is here and so is another new member that lives in Costa Mesa


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow - glad to hear from our CA folks that you are all ok. LBB obviously wasn't wearing his cape, Deb, or he would have flown you all to safety.

Lina, so sorry to hear about you and Alexia and the babes being scared. I would have been out of my mind. I couldn't help but laugh, tho, about you in a robe. Reminded me of Deb with her hair in a towel when the coyote was sighted in her area! :w00t: :w00t: 

Prayers to everyone that this is over.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

My first earthquake! Our building is on rollers, and was rocking and swaying like crazy! It lasted for about 20 seconds, and then calm. Still haven't felt an aftershock. I bet Duff is under the bed right now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was at work and upstairs all the way here in San Diego, I felt it and ran downstairs. I felt it twice. it wasn't bad here but if I felt it here I can imagine how strong it was in your area :shocked: hubby said that Sparkey didn't bark at all. what's up with these malts :smrofl: they are suppose to tell us in advance earthquake is coming.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Finally got a hold of my vet's office. They are in Chino, so got hit pretty hard.

When it hit two vets were in surgery. They held on to the doggie so he wouldn't
roll off the table. I bet that owner was frantically trying to call them.

All is well the little patient. He goes home this afternoon. 

I mentioned to one of my friends how my dogs didn't bark to warn me.
She's convinced if they all started barking, they would _cause _an earthquake :HistericalSmiley: 

I've often wondered if Big Butt Henry is the cause ~ LMAO


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612992


> Finally got a hold of my vet's office. They are in Chino, so got hit pretty hard.
> 
> When it hit two vets were in surgery. They held on to the doggie so he wouldn't
> roll off the table. I bet that owner was frantically trying to call them.
> ...



Oh Deb, I'm laughing so hard!!! :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sorry I just saw this thread....we are okay. Stewie and I felt a big bump at 11:40 and he must have jumped 3 feet....I knew what was coming, I think I can hear them or something. Anyway, grabbed him and went to a doorway to ride out the rolling.....Could tell it was big (from the length of time of the rolling), but I've heard we don't feel as much here at the beach and it seems to be true. Hubby was in Yorba Linda at a client and said he thought he was on top of the epicenter....can't wait to hear his story when he gets home. 

Glad all the other SoCalers are safe and sound!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just checking in to see how the SM members are in CA. Thank goodness everyone seems to be OK. I can't imagine how scary that was! 

My prayers are with you all. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im in Los Angeles, felt a big shake at work that lasted pretty long, no damages though


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad everyone is fine.........I'm sure that was scary!!!! How is the baby that got hit on the head with the calculator?? Keep us posted and again so glad you'all are safe!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Earthquakes must really be scary. I only have to deal with the occasional hurricane. I'm so glad to hear that everyone is OK.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've lived all over the country and I'll take earthquakes over floods, tornadoes and hurricanes any day, lol. :shocked:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i wasnt home when the earthquake happened but i came home right after to check up on otis. i found him by the back door huddling in a corner. He barked when i came in but he didnt move from his spot so i had to go get him. he hasnt left my side since.... He's a bit shaken up by his first earthquake.... he's so silly!!

im glad everyones safe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I worry about you guys, I would be sooooo scared. I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad everyone's OK! That would scare me to death!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612958


> LBB obviously wasn't wearing his cape, Deb, or he would have flown you all to safety.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: *HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE SO CAL*

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 29 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613010


> How is the baby that got hit on the head with the calculator??[/B]


Lulu is fine. She loves being babied lately, so I'm sure she will milk this for all it's worth.
She already lifted one leg up while walking a few steps. I said, "Lulu, it hit you on
the head, not the foot" ~ LOL

Her head is fine, so is her foot. But I'll baby her anyway.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yikes! :eek2_gelb2: i'm glad to hear everyone is ok. :smheat:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613118


> Lulu is fine. She loves being babied lately, so I'm sure she will milk this for all it's worth.
> She already lifted one leg up while walking a few steps. I said, "Lulu, it hit you on
> the head, not the foot"[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What did the earthquake say to the judge when it was in court for destroying a city?







“It was all my fault!”


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! Glad everyone is alright!! I'm just now hearing about it!

Oh and Deb...I'm sure Lulu is wanting you to practice accupressure on her. You know, rub a certain area on the foot to make the head feel better!  

Don't you worry Lulu sweetheart. Your mommy will start rubbing those tootsies. :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613132


> What did the earthquake say to the judge when it was in court for destroying a city?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I went through three Earthquakes when we lived in Japan... I would MUCH rather live here in Florida and face a hurricane for sure, as long as the tornados stay away.

I am so thankful that more damage wasn't done and so happy all our SM members are safe and sound.

I have a sister living in SD but haven't been able to get in touch with her... she is a trauma flight nurse so she may be out and not able to answer her phone.

I hope property damage is limited as well.

Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

We don't even have an "occasional hurricane". Too far from the ocean (57 miles) for a Tsunami, no tornados or any of that stuff. An occasional windy rain storm in the winter is about it. Course we don't have as much sun as Florida or SD, but it is pleasant, temperate and safe and close to beaches and wonderful mountains. Oh, there is the volcanos--but they're too far away to worry about.  I could hear Mt. St. Helens when it blew half the mountain away 27 yrs. ago. We are at least 150 miles away :shocked: but that was a big boom.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613177


> We don't even have an "occasional hurricane". Too far from the ocean (57 miles) for a Tsunami, no tornados or any of that stuff. An occasional windy rain storm in the winter is about it. Course we don't have as much sun as Florida or SD, but it is pleasant, temperate and safe and close to beaches and wonderful mountains. Oh, there is the volcanos--but they're too far away to worry about.  I could hear Mt. St. Helens when it blew half the mountain away 27 yrs. ago. We are at least 150 miles away :shocked: but that was a big boom.[/B]



Maybe I'll pack up the dogs and move in with you. It does sound nice and safe. :yes:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.

They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl: 

When we had the fires, they had a "fire" party. They served "hot wings", and
had a wienie roast. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186


> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


You live in a fun neighborhood! I'm glad Lulu is ok


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 29 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613188


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186





> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


You live in a fun neighborhood! I'm glad Lulu is ok  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, these people are cracking me up, Tami.

I went over for a few minutes. They are giving everyone an earthquake survival kit.
It's a tiny little case with one bandaid, a mini bottle of Vodka, Tequila, and Wisky.
That's all that's in it :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's so scary. I'm glad my California friends are doing well. 
xoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186


> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


Is this Ra-ool? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm crackin' myself up.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

egads. glad you all are safe and still crazy. 

saw the quake reported on ESPNews today (yeah yeah, that's where my news comes from, shuddup) and after i heard that you californians are still crazy (apparently they still played baseball tonight LOL, really? after a quake? who does that?!?!?), i thought of all our doggie friends out there. and then a while later i remembered i had relatives out there. i'm sure they're fine though :smrofl: 

the buttercup would like to apologize for having left her "not smartness" at your place. she's been missing it as of late. we'll gladly take it back from your pack  


ann marie and the "hey baby, what's shakin?" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613203


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186





> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


Is this Ra-ool? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm crackin' myself up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: No, the neighbor's across the little lake. And it's Paul, with an 'R' :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613207


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613203





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186





> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


Is this Ra-ool? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm crackin' myself up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: No, the neighbor's across the little lake. And it's Paul, with an 'R' :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's right - Raul McCartney. (Hey, baby - like my action figures??) LMAO :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 29 2008, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613205


> egads. glad you all are safe and still crazy.
> 
> saw the quake reported on ESPNews today (yeah yeah, that's where my news comes from, shuddup) and after i heard that you californians are still crazy (apparently they still played baseball tonight LOL, really? after a quake? who does that?!?!?), i thought of all our doggie friends out there. and then a while later i remembered i had relatives out there. i'm sure they're fine though :smrofl:
> 
> ...


You should look for LBB on the news. He's helping assess the damage :HistericalSmiley: 

Tell The Butterbutt, I just may have to bring it to her. B)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww LBB - I need him to come here and see if we have any structural damage or fine hairline cracks that they normal eye can't see :brownbag:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

When I head about this on the news, I thought of all our SM members in the area - so glad to hear everyone seems to be OK
if a bit shook up :smscare2: It must have been scary as h---- :smscare2: ! Deb, as usual, your comments crack me up! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 30 2008, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613216


> Awww LBB - I need him to come here and see if we have any structural damage or fine hairline cracks that the normal eye can't see :brownbag:[/B]



He's putting on his cape, and will be there soon. He wants to know if you'll stand outside and wave two flashlights, so he
will know where to land. The last house, he flew into the window. He did crack the window, but he blamed it on the 
earthquake. The owners were so grateful, as they hadn't noticed it before LBB arrived.

I'm thinking most of the damage he is finding, he is causing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613219


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 30 2008, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613216





> Awww LBB - I need him to come here and see if we have any structural damage or fine hairline cracks that the normal eye can't see :brownbag:[/B]



He's putting on his cape, and will be there soon. He wants to know if you'll stand outside and wave two flashlights, so he
will know where to land. The last house, he flew into the window. He did crack the window, but he blamed it on the 
earthquake. The owners were so grateful, as they hadn't noticed it before LBB arrived.

I'm thinking most of the damage he is finding, he is causing. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO - YOU NUT !!!

This is part of an article I read in the Orange County Register - was the woman mentioned in the last line by any chance you Deb ?? If it wasn't you - it must be one of your neighbours !!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

*All attractions at Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure shut down while inspectors performed safety checks; almost all had reopened by Tuesday evening. At Knott's Berry Farm, some park-goers found themselves stuck when power was cut during the quake and rides shut down; the rides all re-opened later in the day. No injuries were reported at either park.*

*At a Stater Bros. Market in Fullerton, Janet Brown saw food rattle off of the shelves and children duck behind shopping carts when the quake started. A woman in the check-out line shouted: "Bring out the brandy! We all need a shot!"*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that everyone in So Cal is ok.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613189


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 29 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613188





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 29 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613186





> My neighbors are having an "earthquake" party.
> 
> They are inviting the entire neighborhood. They made "Shake n Bake" Chicken :smrofl:
> 
> ...


You live in a fun neighborhood! I'm glad Lulu is ok  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, these people are cracking me up, Tami.

I went over for a few minutes. They are giving everyone an earthquake survival kit.
It's a tiny little case with one bandaid, a mini bottle of Vodka, Tequila, and Wisky.
That's all that's in it :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad you are all okay! One of my friends lives in Chino Hills (at the reported epicenter) and she left work when all the phone lines went down to check on her family and her kids. She said her young son was smiling and non-chalant about the whole thing, but gave her a hug when she looked worried coming home.

And those neighbors with the quake kits crack me up!  :drinkup: At our work, the quake kits they hand out to us has vacuum sealed water packets and hard as bricks :yucky: astronaut food packs. I wouldn't mind one of the neighbor's kits though for those long surprise flight delays when they make you wait on the airport tarmac for hours.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 29 2008, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612956


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 29 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612941





> They are now saying over 30 aftershocks! Up to 3.8. Who else is down there? Lina? Tami? I think Stacy is clear up by Bakersfield. B)[/B]



A2Z is here and so is another new member that lives in Costa Mesa
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks for remembering me,
I was in the car on my way to pick up Zoey from the groomer's and didn't feel a thing. I didn't know until I turned on the tv when we got home! Nothing has fallen either so we are fine here in Irvine.
And Zoey looks beautiful.
Ann


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 30 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613207


> :smrofl: No, the neighbor's across the little lake. And it's Paul, with an 'R' :smrofl:[/B]


so... RuPaul is your neighbor? No wonder Henry seems so friendly to your neigbors.....


ann marie and the buttercup, who are both certain that someone on this board will be offended by a joke about crossdressing dogs....yet neither of us care.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 29 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613205


> egads. glad you all are safe and still crazy. [/B]



Too bad earthquakes do not cure insanity huh?!? :biggrin:


----------

